# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Versamento minimo ritenuta d'acconto.

## studiocelati

Quale è l'importo minimo per il versamento della ritenuta d'acconto con il mod. F24? Nella Guida pratica al pagamento delle imposte dell'Agenzia delle Entrate sono indicati gli importi minimi per l'Iva, l'Irap e per le altre imposte liquidate in dichiarazione ma nulla è indicato per la ritenuta d'acconto cod. tributo 1040 ecc.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quale è l'importo minimo per il versamento della ritenuta d'acconto con il mod. F24? Nella Guida pratica al pagamento delle imposte dell'Agenzia delle Entrate sono indicati gli importi minimi per l'Iva, l'Irap e per le altre imposte liquidate in dichiarazione ma nulla è indicato per la ritenuta d'acconto cod. tributo 1040 ecc.

  Credo non esista un minimo per i 1040, perchè il sostituito scomputa qualsiasi importo dal proprio importo di irpef.

----------


## studiocelati

Grazie per la conferma.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Grazie per la conferma.

  Si tratta di un 1040 del 2013 o del 2014?

----------


## studiocelati

La ritenuta d'acconto 1040 doveva essere versata il 16/07/2013 quindi trattasi di compenso erogato nel mese di giugno 2013.

----------

